# SG FVF and Best Brown flake



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

just got 4 oz of each. Really like the FVF but the BBF is good but not great. Don't get me wrong they are both good but the FVF is amazing. I have this desire to order a bunch of Gawith and Hogarth flakes.... What to do? What to do?? Thinking about bob's chocolate flake, Brown flake, Dark flake, and Emerdale flake.... Must fight the urge...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's the way I read them as well, although I must admit I haven't had BBF in quite a while. If you're going to try G,H don't bypass the Bright CR Flake!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Too many blends to try!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

If you let BBF age for a year or two, it'll give you some great fruity notes that, at least for me, eclipse FVF.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pipinho said:


> just got 4 oz of each. Really like the FVF but the BBF is good but not great. Don't get me wrong they are both good but the FVF is amazing. I have this desire to order a bunch of Gawith and Hogarth flakes.... What to do? What to do?? Thinking about bob's chocolate flake, Brown flake, Dark flake, and Emerdale flake.... Must fight the urge...


One that doesn't get a lot of buzz is Scotch Flake Aromatic. (I think SF Scented is the same thing, but not positive.) Oddly, it isn't the Lakeland bomb you would expect, not like some of the others with the "scented" moniker. It's more of a chocolate flake than SG Chocolate Flake, or even Bob's Chocolate. I love the GH&Co. line! :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Wait till you try the GH ropes - just make sure you've got your big boy pants on!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

When I try their ropes, I'll know I'm no longer a pipe noob. Gimme another couple of years...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> When I try their ropes, I'll know I'm no longer a pipe noob. Gimme another couple of years...


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/301726-tobak-bomblets.html would work nicely with Brown Twist Sliced, I should think. I don't have any ropes/twists right now, but could somebody send Mark a little sample? Wouldn't take a lot to put some hair on his tamper.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I ordered gh flakes .... Dammit!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> could somebody send Mark a little sample?


I'll have you something in the mail later, Mark!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pipinho said:


> I ordered gh flakes .... Dammit!


They're pretty stout, in the main. Not likely there will be any serious nicotine deficits with GH&Co.! :lol: I smoke a lot of different GH&Co. flakes and like them all a lot. No harm, no foul!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

how is the "lakeland" flavoring? Im getting strong mixed reviews on it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pipinho said:


> how is the "lakeland" flavoring? Im getting strong mixed reviews on it.


Well....it's kind of a "love it or hate it" thing with most guys, not much middle ground. Some describe it as "soapy," but to me it's more of a floral perfume-y flavoring. After trying a few blends, I've decided I'm not really crazy about it. The only way to know if you'll like it is to try some! Ennerdale is POWERFUL stuff, but to me it is the very epitome of lakeland scent, so that might be one to try. Imagine dousing yourself with strong cologne then eating vanilla covered almonds while standing in a flower garden in the spring, and that's what Ennerdale brings to mind for me. It sounds weird, and it is. But it's one of GH's best selling blends for a reason - lots of guys really like it.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

not exactly a ringing endorsement... lol


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tell ya what, Benjamin. I've got my ziplock bags and stuff out anyway to send Mark some rope. PM me your address and I'll send you a small sample of Ennerdale to try. I only ask that you reply back here and let me know what you think of it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You need more RG, Clifford, but I'm fresh out for you! (BTW, right now, it's the same if you rotate it 180 degrees. I wouldn't have noticed it, but it's of those curiosities that was brought to my attention when I graduated from high school.)


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i actually ordered some Emerdale, i have NO self control when it comes to ordering tobacco .


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pipinho said:


> i actually ordered some Emerdale, i have NO self control when it comes to ordering tobacco .


HA! Oh well....I was hoping to pawn off some of this vile weed LOL. Who knows....you might love it! I enjoy it on RARE occasions, but I don't reach for it very often, and I doubt I will buy more when I finish this tin.

Actually....talking about it has got me wanting some. I think I'll light a bowl now!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You need more RG, Clifford, but I'm fresh out for you!


I appreciate the sentiment! Thanks anyway, sir.



freestoke said:


> (BTW, right now, it's the same if you rotate it 180 degrees. I wouldn't have noticed it, but it's of those curiosities that was brought to my attention when I graduated from high school.)


:ask: come again? You completely lost me here.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have yet to try any of the G&H blends, but I can't found the Scotch flake, is it in a secret place lol. 
troy


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Well....it's kind of a "love it or hate it" thing with most guys, not much middle ground. Some describe it as "soapy," but to me it's more of a floral perfume-y flavoring. After trying a few blends, I've decided I'm not really crazy about it. The only way to know if you'll like it is to try some! Ennerdale is POWERFUL stuff, but to me it is the very epitome of lakeland scent, so that might be one to try. Imagine dousing yourself with strong cologne then eating vanilla covered almonds while standing in a flower garden in the spring, and that's what Ennerdale brings to mind for me. It sounds weird, and it is. But it's one of GH's best selling blends for a reason - lots of guys really like it.


I don't what to say, when cliff mentioned the way Ennerdale smokes. But I should keep a open mind bout blends I haven't tried. Cliff that offer for a sample ennerdale still open?
troy


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

laloin said:


> I don't what to say, when cliff mentioned the way Ennerdale smokes. But I should keep a open mind bout blends I haven't tried. Cliff that offer for a sample ennerdale still open?
> troy


Absolutely. PM me your address.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you get my pm cliff, not sure if the pm's are out of wack again
troy


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Th eons thing good about pipe smokimg is that if you think about it, it's so much cheaper than cigars. Heck 40 bucks might be 3 sticks


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

laloin said:


> you get my pm cliff, not sure if the pm's are out of wack again
> troy


Got it and replied. I actually had less than I thought! I pulled out a little for one last small bowl for myself and sent you the rest of the jar. Good riddance! Anyway, you should have enough for one good sized bowl, maybe two smallish bowls....enough to give you a little taste of the lakeland ainkiller:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

pipinho said:


> Th eons thing good about pipe smokimg is that if you think about it, it's so much cheaper than cigars. Heck 40 bucks might be 3 sticks


that's why I smoke a pipe $40 bucks will get me at least half a pound of pipe tobacco. That and you still have the pipe to enjoy for next time, smoke a stick, all you have left is a pretty label that cost 5 cents to print up lol
troy


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm, had a very different taste here. I had been dying to try FVF really just due to internet hype, ordered 4 tins when it finally became available recently. It's very boring to me. It was damn near flame retardant for the first few days, then with enough airing and trying every possible way to pack it (fold n stuff was a disaster, cutting it into cubes wasn't very good, rubbing out fully was better but still alot of relights) I got the hang of smoking it. But the taste really wasn't there, I much preferred dunhills flake for a smooth grassy Virginia smoke. I'm trying some in a cob while I type this on the iPad and must admit its smoking well right now, but nothing to jerk off about, IMHO.

I stumbled across a B&M I had never heard of while drinking one night and picked up some BBF for the hell of it and it's everything I was looking for in FVF. Can anyone explain what separates them, blending or processing wise? FVF is almost like smoking grass clippings that have been soaked in rain water where BBF seems to be like a sweet straw like smoke. Is one fermented or aged? Like BBF is the fresh, bright version and FVF the fermented vinegary cousin. 

I'm new to this, 6 months in. Could just be my unrefined palette eh?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

prole said:


> Hmm, had a very different taste here. I had been dying to try FVF really just due to internet hype, ordered 4 tins when it finally became available recently. It's very boring to me. It was damn near flame retardant for the first few days, then with enough airing and trying every possible way to pack it (fold n stuff was a disaster, cutting it into cubes wasn't very good, rubbing out fully was better but still alot of relights) I got the hang of smoking it. But the taste really wasn't there, I much preferred dunhills flake for a smooth grassy Virginia smoke. I'm trying some in a cob while I type this on the iPad and must admit its smoking well right now, but nothing to jerk off about, IMHO.
> 
> I stumbled across a B&M I had never heard of while drinking one night and picked up some BBF for the hell of it and it's everything I was looking for in FVF. Can anyone explain what separates them, blending or processing wise? FVF is almost like smoking grass clippings that have been soaked in rain water where BBF seems to be like a sweet straw like smoke. Is one fermented or aged? Like BBF is the fresh, bright version and FVF the fermented vinegary cousin.
> 
> I'm new to this, 6 months in. Could just be my unrefined palette eh?


FVF comes soaking wet in the tin, and if you noticed, the flakes are unevenly cut. Some are thick, others are razer thin. My suggestion is to take the rest of the open tin and throw it into a canning jar, seal it. Get some age into those flakes, try it again in 6 months. 
but make sure you dry the flakes, let them air dry for 30 minutes. bet you will found that sweetness you found lacking in a freshly open tin.
Age FVF is something wonderful, sweet, hayish/grassish notes with yummy sweetness and smoky good
New FVF straight out of the tin taste raw. 
the best way to smoke these flakes is to cut them into cubes, and load your pipe. since you bought 4 tins, take the 3 unopen tins and put them into a closet and forget about them for at least 6 months. Virginas need age to bring out the sweetness.
sure that jar of Age FVF will taste 100% with some age
best of luck
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pipinho said:


> not exactly a ringing endorsement... lol


That's the problem with Lakeland scent; it sounds absolutely disgusting. And it_ is_ extremely odd at first. But after a bit, it just becomes part of the character of the tobacco. If you hate it at that point, it's too much of a distraction. If not, tobacco nirvana arrives...

It's not at all the same thing, but it reminds me of the McKetchup tin aroma; if it really bothers you, it really bothers you. If it doesn't, it's just another aspect of the tobacco.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

laloin said:


> that's why I smoke a pipe $40 bucks will get me at least half a pound of pipe tobacco. That and you still have the pipe to enjoy for next time, smoke a stick, all you have left is a pretty label that cost 5 cents to print up lol
> troy


I hear you. I'm trying out cigars at the moment (and you know what I mean by "trying out"; I have more cigars than I have any excuse for!) and it's tough when I open the cooler, see a box of AF 8-5-8s and a box of Short Stories together and think "that could have been a new Cavicchi pipe".


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

bbf is a mellow smoke that is growing on me.


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Troy, I'll definitely try this 6 month aging.



laloin said:


> the best way to smoke these flakes is to cut them into cubes, and load your pipe. since you bought 4 tins, take the 3 unopen tins and put them into a closet and forget about them for at least 6 months. Virginas need age to bring out the sweetness.
> sure that jar of Age FVF will taste 100% with some age
> best of luck
> troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> FVF comes soaking wet in the tin, and if you noticed, the flakes are unevenly cut. Some are thick, others are razer thin.


My first two FVF experiences were from trades with thicker flakes. I opened a tin a while back, now getting to the last of it, and I noticed only yesterday or the day before that the flakes remaining were VERY thin. Wish they were ALL like that! The thin ones rub out easier, for sure.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> That's the problem with Lakeland scent; it sounds absolutely disgusting. And it_ is_ extremely odd at first.


An odd thread for talking about Lakelands, but I think they are far more unusual for Yanks than for Limeys. When I lived in England in the mid 50s, confectioners were on every corner and 3/4 of my caloric intake was candy. Some of these candies had perfume in them -- no, really, they had perfume in them. There were these little packets of "sherbert" that tasted a little like Pinaud Lilac Vegetal, and some jelly bean type things that were like sweet lilac soap. It's easy to adapt when you're 12 years old, though, and nothing I'd ever had in Virginia was anything like those candies. I understand some British deserts have such things in them, too, and perfume was traditionally a way to disguise bad meat -- like BBQ, Sauerbraten and curry powder. The Lakeland Effect is the tobacco version of perfumed food, which might explain why Ennerdale is GH&Co.'s biggest seller; my guess is that they sell most of it in England.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> There were these little packets of "sherbert" that tasted a little like Pinaud Lilac Vegetal,


Was that the flavor of The Veg in the bottle, or after it's aired out for an hour. In the bottle it smells like cat pee, after you wear it for a while it's fantastic.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Was that the flavor of The Veg in the bottle, or after it's aired out for an hour. In the bottle it smells like cat pee, after you wear it for a while it's fantastic.


After the alcohol has evaporated -- later. More of a hint of that than it being the predominant flavor. The main taste would be something like lime or apple, and sugar of course, like the main taste of Ennerdale is tobacco (at least for me). Now that I think of it, Ennerdale calms down a lot in a pretty short period of time. Leave it out to dry (outside maybe :lol and it isn't quite so violent. Straight from the can the smell is definitely -- uh -- more noticeable.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

prole said:


> Thanks Troy, I'll definitely try this 6 month aging.


While I don't go along with Troy's cube cut as I prefer to rub it out (but try it every way you can; it's amazing how prep can affect a tobacco!), but the six month thing is pretty much a requirement with Virginias. Or anything else, as far as I'm concerned. Yeah, it's a pain, and obviously you have to get far enough ahead so that you have six months to age the stuff, but it's almost like the stuff really isn't blended until it hits that six month mark. Look at it this way: it's an excuse to buy more tobacco!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Holly crap the emmer dale does smell like soap


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

cliff what did you send me, did you bomb me on purpose? caz I got the sleeve of Ennerdale. when I opened the bag it's smell of perfume and plastic lol. then I smelled the tobacco. smells of lavander and sandelwood. sorta of like Granny's soup she used lilac lol.
I'm gonna grab my old cob and gives this this Ennerdale a smoke, if I chuck the cob at the end, I'll take a shot lol 
troy


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

hey Ben I just noticed your in Irvine, I'm in Laguna Niguel. You ever get down to Tobacco Barn in Lake Forrest. my local B&M?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes I'm there every once in a while.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

laloin said:


> cliff what did you send me, did you bomb me on purpose? caz I got the sleeve of Ennerdale. when I opened the bag it's smell of perfume and plastic lol. then I smelled the tobacco. smells of lavander and sandelwood. sorta of like Granny's soup she used lilac lol.
> I'm gonna grab my old cob and gives this this Ennerdale a smoke, if I chuck the cob at the end, I'll take a shot lol
> troy


Ha! I told you, that stuff is toxic! ainkiller: :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> ... smells of lavander and sandelwood. sorta of like Granny's *soup *she used lilac lol.


There are typos and then there are typos. :lol: (Or was your grandmother a pioneering vegan? :ask


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> There are typos and then there are typos. :lol: (Or was your grandmother a pioneering vegan? :ask


lol Jim ya caught my super fast typing skills, with typos 
I meant soap, well you knew what I meant hehehehhe


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

had a bowl of Ennerdale today, let the flakes dry out for about 30 min (something came up) and I must say that while it is a totally different flavor than the other tobaccos that i have tried so far in my pipe journey... It isn't that bad. I think the key is letting it dry out for a while. It had a sweetness to it, sweeter than SG best brown flake, if it improves with age i might order some more later...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear god the g h dark flake has a
Kick


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have a special pipe for Gawith, Hoggarth blends. Not because of the lakeland scent, just because the pipe is small!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

what are some of the not so strong GH flakes when it comes to vitamin N?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Scotch Flake, Scotch Flake Aromatic, and Bright CR Flake are all mild-medium nicotine tobaccos. Ennerdale isn't powerful in a nicotine way, just, you know -- powerful. ainkiller:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm smoking some Ennerdale now in my beat up CG cob. I'm totally shocked, the smelled of the lakeland is of Lavender, Sandlewood, and soap. But the taste is totally different. It taste of a good tobacco with floral notes, and a lakeland soapy finish. Not that soapy taste from hand soap. Just different
Am I even making sense LOL
Now I can say I probley would enjoy lakeland blends, weird eh 
troy


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

For me the emmerdale tasted sweet, wasn't bad at all


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

New order  4 oz each
G&h
Scotch flake
Cr flake

S.g
Kendal flake
Bracken flake
1792 flake


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

love the brown flake from GH. Doesn't kick you in the teeth like the dark flake


----------

